# Diarrhea after alcohol, drugs and caffeine (or other stimulants)



## ihatemyguts (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi there. Does anyone here find that their diarrhea gets worse almost instantly when you drink coffee (especially strong coffee), or alcohol, smoke or have other stimulant drugs (e.g. recreational) BUT almost immediately? Like within ten to fifteen minutes? For me it happens EVERY time I have these things, not just afterwards (e.g. the next day). I also get the same reaction after a hot curry. Within ten - fifteen minutes I get spasms and then have to rush to the toilet. It'd be good to hear from others that have the same experience. Or even if you don't have the exact same experience, I'd really like to know how these substances affect you?Thanks!Shaun (ihatemyguts)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well they are stimulants after all.... so it is kind of to be expected.Fortunately they are things one can avoid.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

ihatemyguts said:


> Hi there. Does anyone here find that their diarrhea gets worse almost instantly when you drink coffee (especially strong coffee), or alcohol, smoke or have other stimulant drugs (e.g. recreational) BUT almost immediately? Like within ten to fifteen minutes? For me it happens EVERY time I have these things, not just afterwards (e.g. the next day). I also get the same reaction after a hot curry. Within ten - fifteen minutes I get spasms and then have to rush to the toilet. It'd be good to hear from others that have the same experience. Or even if you don't have the exact same experience, I'd really like to know how these substances affect you?Thanks!Shaun (ihatemyguts)


hi shaun...of course the thing about ibs is defining what risks you will take for some oral gratification..... and that's the little war we all face....how about decaf coffee when out in public...take a zantac or two before drinking alcohol and then an imodium right after.... limit yourself to two or three drinks and you will be fine...as for the curry...as well as any spicy foods for that matter ....i think those days are long gone for you....maitland


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

ihatemyguts said:


> Hi there. Does anyone here find that their diarrhea gets worse almost instantly when you drink coffee (especially strong coffee), or alcohol, smoke or have other stimulant drugs (e.g. recreational) BUT almost immediately? Like within ten to fifteen minutes? For me it happens EVERY time I have these things, not just afterwards (e.g. the next day). I also get the same reaction after a hot curry. Within ten - fifteen minutes I get spasms and then have to rush to the toilet. It'd be good to hear from others that have the same experience. Or even if you don't have the exact same experience, I'd really like to know how these substances affect you?Thanks!Shaun (ihatemyguts)


Yes! It is a nightmare but I am so used to it now and have adapted. I don't really drink at all anymore because if I did I would be ill literally instantly. Coffee is exactly the same. It used to annoy me that I couldn't go out and have a drink but it has changed me for the better I feel. Alcohol isn't good for you, it is a poison, so perhaps the ibs is doing you a favour.


----------



## ihatemyguts (Sep 26, 2012)

OK I understand that I can avoid these foods and that's fine. I just don't really understand how they could affect my gut so quickly after ingestion. Other people that have IBS that I know can still drink (although they might regret it the next day when the alcohol reaches the colon) or smoke (one actually says it helps their IBS). But for me it makes my pain worse instantly and I don't understand because (with food) it hasn't reached the gut yet. One theory is that all the offending substances increase neurotransmitter activity that amplifies the pain. Another theory is that the increased CNS activity aggravates a low-grade inflammation in my gut. or both?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

All these stimulants effect the nervous system.In IBS the problem appears to be in the part of the nervous system that controls the gut. Depending on which part of that complex system is "dinged" in you, that will change which things, and how fast, your gut over-responds/mis-responds/reacts to any given trigger.Somethings, like alcohol are absorbed by the stomach, smoking puts stuff into your bloodstream almost instantly (as does snorting things, but the fastest is injection). That means they get to the nerves long before any leftovers get to the colon where they could effect the colon lining directly.Some people who tend to be constipated find stimulants help their IBS because it gets things moving when they won't on their own. Also I think some of the diarrhea the next day isn't when any alcohol (which you absorb most of it) might get to the colon, but more a reaction to the toxic breakdown products from alcohol and your bodies attempts to get the toxins out sooner rather than later.


----------



## ihatemyguts (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. OK that all makes sense I guess. I just don't seem to relate to other IBS sufferers in that my discomfort is constant (literally 24/7) and not sharp pain but a constant ache. And no one food aggravates it except for: alcohol, caffeine, smoking, drugs and hot curry (Ok and a really fat-laden meal - I was in such pain last night after McDonald's fries!!!) . I thought that this might provide a clue as to how to effectively treat my version of IBS but the more I read about these stimulants, the more I realize that they could be affecting the CNS and the gut in multiple ways so it's really tricky to isolate which mechanism specifically is affecting me the most. I guess trial and error is the next step. I was on amitriptyline in the past and it did dull the pain but I hated being tired and drowzy all the time. I'm going to try duloxetine next or pregabalin ...ATM, I am on lots of calcium (works well in making stools more solid and less messy) and reducing painful spasms and probiotics. They all help with the physical output (I'm usually just once a day) but I've found few natural supplements to help with the pain. Might try melatonin next before the pharmacy drugs...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I was achy all the time. I also got on top of that extremely sharp pains every time I walked, tightened my abdominal muscles or ate.No one food set it off, just every time anyone eats the guts get more active. More activity meant I went from achy, to stabby.Have you tried peppermint? That is the usual supplement for pain. Melatonin tends to be more more sleep than pain. The other thought is if you don't get much sunshine (and between working indoors for most of us and suncreens a lot of us don't get enough sunshine to make enough vitamin D) you might look at adding that. Some calcium supplements have vitamin D, but may not be enough as they have upped the amounts in the guidelines recently.


----------

